# Business endorsement to relatives permit. HELP PLEASE!



## Pix2271 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi,

My partner has a temporary relatives visa based on our relationship.

She then prepared a Business Endorsement (which we were told is a change of condition) as advised by our lawyer. When we arrived at VFS, we were told to bring additional documents, including a letter of recommendation from DTI. We arranged the letter from DTI which they then emailed to DHA (to an email address provided by DHA for this purpose).

We then went to VFS again and submitted the application together with an advice from DTI to DHA that the letter of recommendation had been emailed to them.

Two months later, we received a rejection from DHA with a note that the DTI letter was missing. When we spoke to DTI about this, they advised that DHA does not check their email "often enough".

As a favour to us, DTI have now given us the recommendation letter so that we can appeal. However, as appeals seem to take forever, we will be doing a new application instead.

HOWEVER! We have since been advised that we don't even need this letter!!! So my plea for help is this:

Please would someone just give me a list of the documents required when applying for this endorsement? We have mounds of documents but noone at VFS or DTI or DHA can or will tell us what is required. We are at our wits end! :confused2:

Thanks very much,


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pix2271 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has a temporary relatives visa based on our relationship.
> 
> ...


All you needed to do is to submit a new relative visa application and include your company registration documents for the endorsement


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pix2271 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has a temporary relatives visa based on our relationship.
> 
> ...


If your partner is on a spousal visa all you need to do is to submit a new relative visa (spousal) and include your company registration documents for the endorsement

Do not use the change of condition form, that will mean you are changing your status from relative visa to work visa


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Pix2271 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has a temporary relatives visa based on our relationship.
> 
> ...


You just need your company registration documents and the other standard docs - nothing special. The DHA is allowed to ask for specific things, but the DTI gets involved when you are not, in this case, in a permanent relationship with a South African citizen.


----------



## Pix2271 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I should have mentioned that she intends to operate as a Sole Prop and so does not need a company registration (or a letter from the DTI). The problem is that DHA doesn't know what she needs and is just ticking some kind of checklist. Does anyone know what that is on that checklist?


----------



## katrinagg02 (Dec 2, 2014)

*katrina*

Renewal of Relatives Visa (spouse) with business permit


I learned that my Relatives Visa (spouse) with business permit had been successfully renewed yesterday - within 6 weeks of application. I have found this website such a help over the years, so wanted to share with you a bit of information about the process I followed.

I am a British citizen, married to a South African, and I do freelance work here as a 'sole proprietor' - which means I need a business endorsement on my visa.

A few people have posted that to renew a Relatives Visa you need to re-submit all the documents needed for a first application. VFS confirmed this when I submitted my application - they had a long checklist in front of them. HOWEVER, I told them that their checklist was contrary to the new Immigration Regulations. I had printed out page 125 which shows that only 3 documents need to be submitted for renewal of a Relatives Visa . Furthermore the financial assurance is not needed for spouses so I only needed to submit two of these documents.

The VFS official proceeded to put big crosses next to all the documents on her checklist I had not submitted. I insisted that my copy of page 125 was submitted as part of my application and on it I ticked the two items that I had submitted. I added a note emphasising that I was therefore meeting all the requirements of the new regulations.

The VFS official indicated my application was unlikely to succeed, but I said I wanted to submit it as was.

As I said, my application was processed within six weeks and was successful.

I submitted:
- South African police clearance (not British one).
- copy of marriage certificate
- letter from SA spouse confirming we are still married and that he will provide financial and emotional (!) support
- certified copies of passport and of current visa
- certified copy of husband's ID book

For the business endorsement I submitted:
- CV
- copy of SARS registration
- business plan (one side of A4 outlining the kind of freelance work I do)

I have to say, given all the very difficult experiences of others under the new regulations, I was fully expecting to be told yesterday that my application had failed. I don't know if my case is anomalous, but if you are going to try submitting the minimal documents I strongly recommend that you print out the relevant page (p125) of the regulations and include a note stating that you are meeting all the requirements of the new regulations.

I really hope this is helpful to others. 

Preferably submit all the documents used when you applied for the relative visa, then make sure the below documents are added. its very easy to register your company with DTI, then the papers issued to you after registration is all you need.

- CV
- copy of SARS registration
- business plan (one side of A4 outlining the kind of freelance work I do)

if you live in pretoria i can help you out.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, Pix2271, sounds like a nightmare and I can only imagine your frustration! Best of luck with your application...whatever your next step is!

Katrina, thanks for your post - it's very helpful to me. I literally have just renewed my Relatives / Spousal / Visitor / Whatever (I don't know anymore!) permit through the old system but as I got a new job just after I received my new permit in October, I had to apply for a change of conditions to my endorsement. VSF didn't have a clue and were adamant that I have to re-supply absolutely everything (seriously, I don't have TB!), and then DHA said that I had to go along with whatever VSF were telling me. I have now cancelled said application as I can't cope with the frustration!

Based on your post, I will check out pg. 125 of the new regulations, and hopefully I'll find the holy grail i.e. the right information. Yay!

Thanks again for sharing, and again, Pix2271, best of luck with your application!


----------



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes thanks for the information. 

I am also on a relatives permit with work endorsement but looking to add business endorsement to replace the work endorsement. Rather than documents from the DTI, I have company registration papers from CIPC. Does anyone know if I also need docs from DTI?

Thus I will be submitting
- Police Clearances from the UK, Australia and SA
- Medical and Radiologist Reports
- Certified copy of Marriage Certificate
- Certified copy of Passport
- Certified copy of current SA Relatives Permit
- Certified copy of spouses SA ID book
- Letter of company registration from CIPC

Is this sufficient documentation for an application to change onto a business endorsement to relatives permit?

Kind regards


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

DTI. can anybody guide us how to get this, the requirements and the procedure please.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

amirshehzad said:


> DTI. can anybody guide us how to get this, the requirements and the procedure please.


Hi amirshehzad, 

You need to email the DTI for an application form. 

The following documents are to be attached with the application form : 

•	Comprehensive business Plan 
•	CA letter : from a CA registered with SAICA or SAIPA (as per attached format) 
•	Detailed CV of applicant 
•	Copy of passport and visa currently on if in the country 
•	Financial statements if it is an existing/extension


----------



## Pix2271 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, we ended up applying for a review - rejected for the same invalid reason and so have now applied again. The agent told me it's all about the money - for the VFS - owned by the Guptas.


----------



## Olusouls (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Katrina,

I was thrilled to know that your got and endorsement on your relative permit despite the rigour of the process. I have the same problem and would wish to meet with you for further advice if you don't mind. 

I live in Pretoria and can meet with you anywhere within Pretoria.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

I have one Important question in the same context. If a person is holding a Relatives Visa(permit) other than the Spousal Visa(permit) ( eg . brother accompanying brother/sister , son accompanying parent or vice versa ) is he/she allowed to apply for business endorsement ?


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Zakwan

With the description of your question ,it sounds like your relative will need to apply for a section 11(6) visitors visa to get a business endorsement.I stand under correction,but the Act states that a holder of a relative visa who is not a spouse of a RSA citizen or permanent resident holder does not qualify for such a visa.

Thanks

N


----------



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello, Katrina!

So glad to hear about your success story! I'm thinking to change to the conditions of my study visa to a visitor's visa section 11(6) with business endorsement.

However, I'm interested in keeping my current job PLUS working independently. Do you or anyone in this forum know if I'm allowed to work as a consultant (my one-woman-company consulting for other another company on a long-term basis) with this kind of endorsement and additionally do freelance work?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andyinSA (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm about to start this application. I'm also a British citizen and married to a South African.

The info here is very useful, thanks. 

Can you confirm what document you're referring to when you mention p125? Also DTI - is this department of trade and industry?

Do you know if the SARS number needs to be specific to the business or just your individual SARS tax number?

Thanks

Andrew


----------

